# Installer des fichiers .sea



## palm snipe (4 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Comment installe t-on des fichiers avec l'extension .sea?
J'ai telechargé des fichiers en .sea.bin, que j'ai décompressé en . sea . Je copie ensuite mon fichier .sea sur une disquette, puis l'émulateur Mini vMac refuse de me lire les fichiers.sea .


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

Stuffit Expander, mais il vaut mieux les d&#233;compacter *avant* de les passer sur MinivMac.


----------



## palm snipe (4 Mai 2007)

Je viens d'installer des fichiers au format .sea . Cette fois ci, je l'ai d&#233;compress&#233; sous Mac.
Donc, affaire r&#233;solue


----------

